

Why Don't We Have Rockstar Teachers? - rafaelc
https://www.learnboost.com/why-dont-we-have-rockstar-teachers-quora/

======
andymoe
I think there are "Rockstar" teachers out there in terms of their impact on
students if not their popularity. I had a few teachers growing up that changed
the trajectory of my life for sure.

Not everyone can be a rockstar though, and it's probably a pretty poor analogy
for what good teachers can do for someone. I think the teacher that is still
around and trying to keep subjects interesting and fresh after 20 years is
more deserving of praise.

